# Ich werbe auf Blackhand!



## TheCasanova (2. Dezember 2013)

Titel sagt alles -Nachricht an mich.

Wenn ihr die Spielzeit verlängert bekommt ihr:
Startgold fürs Fliegen (nich das 4k Fliegen) und den alltäglichen Gebrauch
Netherstofftaschen für Char und Bank

Eventuell würde ich auch einen Cata Key ausgeben wenn der benötigt wird.
Teamspeak wäre auch vorhanden.



Wir können eventuell auch ein paar chars leveln kommt drauf an wann ihr online seid. Zwischen 13 und 19 Uhr Wochentags schauts zum Beispiel ganz gut aus.


----------

